# Coffee shop security



## cubey (17 Jul 2017)

So your out for a solo ride and you spot a cafe or coffee shop, how do you secure the bike?


----------



## jayonabike (17 Jul 2017)

Small 'cafe' lock


----------



## jayonabike (17 Jul 2017)

Small enough to fit in your jersey pocket


----------



## MikeG (17 Jul 2017)

Pick your cafes. Park it where you can see it.


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Jul 2017)

Ask if I can take it inside?


----------



## Venod (17 Jul 2017)

I thought this thread was going to be about Coffee Shop Bouncers, like a door man at Bettys, (overpriced pretentious cafe in York and Harrogate for our foreign readers)


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2017)

If it's a good cafe there will be other patrons there, cyclists or not, who you can ask to keep an eye on the bike while you nip inside.

We also use one of these:


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> Small enough to fit in your jersey pocket
> View attachment 362773


I have the same lock


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2017)

MikeG said:


> Pick your cafes. Park it where you can see it.


park next to more expensive bikes that are not locked , saw a trek madone project one left outside a cafe once unlocked.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> If it's a good cafe there will be other patrons there, cyclists or not, who you can ask to keep an eye on the bike while you nip inside.
> 
> We also use one of these:
> 
> View attachment 362775


Have the same served me well


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2017)

One of these - a Safeman lock:


----------



## LarryDuff (17 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> If it's a good cafe there will be other patrons there, cyclists or not, who you can ask to keep an eye on the bike while you nip inside.
> 
> We also use one of these:
> 
> View attachment 362775


----------



## LarryDuff (17 Jul 2017)

I got one of those too.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Have the same served me well


That and taking an off duty Met Police officer with you.


----------



## Welsh wheels (17 Jul 2017)

I usually sit outside and put the bike in the cafe garden where I can see it. Works for me.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> If it's a good cafe there will be other patrons there, cyclists or not, who you can ask to keep an eye on the bike while you nip inside.
> 
> We also use one of these:
> 
> View attachment 362775



I have one of those too....



Tim Hall said:


> That and taking an off duty Met Police officer with you.



I also sometimes have one of these with me too....

I'm covered.


----------



## Welsh wheels (17 Jul 2017)

Also, I look so badass that thieves tend to run to mummy when they see me.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2017)




----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Jul 2017)

I just put some photos of the ex around the bike. ( believe me it will scare even the most hardened criminals away)


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2017)

Take a chance, rh Ines I visit are only visited by cyclists, so dash in to order then sit outside. 

There's another in cheddar where you just need to wave through the window and never have to leave the bike alone..


----------



## Cp40Carl (17 Jul 2017)

I offer to wait outside with the bikes whilst my friend goes in to pay for the coffee. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Banjo (17 Jul 2017)

I have ridden away empty handed from shops or cafes that I couldnt lock the bike to something .Its no good being able to see it.you just get to chase the scrote un til he dissapears around the corner.

If you can see it a cheap light weight lock will probably do .if not you will eventually lose it.


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Jul 2017)

It's an awful state of affairs though when you can't leave your bike for a few moments whilst you pop in to order a coffee. If I'm by myself ,I usually ask someone politely who is sitting outside to just keep an eye on my bike. Must people are usually very obliging. Obviously I never ask a group of youngsters but someone who is more mature.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

This should do the trick ...


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> This should do the trick ...
> 
> View attachment 362790



The bastards would nick a fine beast like that if not chained ip


----------



## Oxo (18 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> This should do the trick ...
> 
> View attachment 362790


Someone has to say it, so here goes, the chain's a bit slack.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

I know it appears I'm tempting fate but I hardly ever lock my bike, nor keep it permanently in sight, when making cafe stops, even though I carry a cafe lock.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2017)

I have just made some 2m long stainless steel wires for some of the TCR guys. They wanted something that they can thread through the wheels, frame, bags, seat, helmet and round a post when they go into shops. They like them and think they will work fine.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have just made some 2m long stainless steel wires for some of the TCR guys. They wanted something that they can thread through the wheels, frame, bags, seat, helmet and round a post when they go into shops. They like them and think they will work fine.


From what I, as a non-sailor, might call digging wire? Neat idea.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Jul 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have just made some 2m long stainless steel wires for some of the TCR guys. They wanted something that they can thread through the wheels, frame, bags, seat, helmet and round a post when they go into shops. They like them and think they will work fine.


What diameter did you use?


----------



## hoopdriver (18 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I know it appears I'm tempting fate but I hardly ever lock my bike, nor keep it permanently in sight, when making cafe stops, even though I carry a cafe lock.


That's tempting fate, all right...


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (18 Jul 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> It's an awful state of affairs though when you can't leave your bike for a few moments whilst you pop in to order a coffee. If I'm by myself ,I usually ask someone politely who is sitting outside to just keep an eye on my bike. Must people are usually very obliging. Obviously I never ask a group of youngsters but someone who is more mature.


It's not like that everywhere, people around here just prop their bikes against walls and don't worry about locks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2017)

LonesomeWanderer said:


> It's not like that everywhere, people around here just prop their bikes against walls and don't worry about locks.


But, apart from the opportunist thief, if they really wanted to nick it, they'll likely be "going equipped" and a café lock won't stop 'em.


----------



## hoopdriver (18 Jul 2017)

LonesomeWanderer said:


> It's not like that everywhere, people around here just prop their bikes against walls and don't worry about locks.


They did that at an Antarctic base I worked at too...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> But, apart from the opportunist thief, if they really wanted to nick it, they'll likely be "going equipped" and a café lock won't stop 'em.


At our (vegan)coffee house, many of the tables are right on the sidewalk, next to the bikes. Try to steal a bicycle there, and you'd get hit with a steel cafe chair before the cops hauled you away. I have it a bit easier, as my bicycles are 60-62cm, so
1) Thieves don't want them, as they are hard to fence.
2) I worked private security, someone would advise you not to take the bike, were I not aware.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> What diameter did you use?


I actually used 4mm but am changing them to 3mm and removing the steel eyes and just looping the wire to make eyes. They will still be very strong. But they will be lighter and easier to carry.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> But, apart from the opportunist thief, if they really wanted to nick it, they'll likely be "going equipped" and a café lock won't stop 'em.


I think you are more likely to lose your bike to an opportunist thief. Than to someone who is going equipped to steal one.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2017)

Sod riding the bike outdoors, just do turbo sessions in a locked garage and get your significant other to bring you a cuppa and a piece of cake with a sullen expression . moan about ruddy cyclists scaring the customers and charge you twice the going rate .


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2017)

Padlock and chain.Who cares about weight weenies.I go out on the bike for exercise,to visit places,i would like my bike to be there when i step outside again.Mind you even locked up i keep my eye on it.


----------



## Welsh wheels (18 Jul 2017)

Most cafes it would be difficult to steal a bike from without people noticing.


----------



## cubey (18 Jul 2017)

All good advice there gents, thanks greatly.


----------



## Lozz360 (18 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> From what I, as a non-sailor, might call digging wire? Neat idea.


So if you were a sailor you might call it what, rigging wire?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

Standing, or running?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2017)

All a bit haphazard really. I generally ride with my club. Quite a number of our regular haunts either offer secure bike racks and locks or let us park round the back - several places do this as they know us (too) well.

Other cafes if I remember I'll lock it to someone else. If I forget someone usually locks it to theirs.

Quite a few of us have a habit of forgetting to remove Garmins. Usually someone will collect it for you!

I'm more disciplined when on my own and try to lock it in sight.

Overall though it's rare for the club or solo to visit an area where I feel there is a risk. We're lucky to live where we do.

I worry more about garage security than I do cafe. Currently I'm looking for a very loud, solar powered alarm. My garage is 500 yards from the house up a quiet lane. Once a thief got in there'd be plenty of time to overcome any physical locks. The garage backs on to a neighbour's house and I know, if they heard it, they would respond.


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (19 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> Padlock and chain.Who cares about weight weenies.I go out on the bike for exercise,to visit places,i would like my bike to be there when i step outside again.Mind you even locked up i keep my eye on it.


It does seem bizarre that the cyclists carrying a bit too much body weight seem to obsess over a couple of kilos of D-lock. It all seems like good training to carry the extra weight anyway....


----------



## Alan O (19 Jul 2017)

LonesomeWanderer said:


> It's not like that everywhere, people around here just prop their bikes against walls and don't worry about locks.


It's the same here in Liverpool... oh, where's my bike?!


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2017)

Alarmed Yale cafe lock in the back of beyond (and set the shifters to drop the chain because I'm paranoid like that). I fancy my chances sprinting to catch someone failing to ride a bike.

In town, alarmed cable lock through the front wheel, frame and parking, D-lock through the back wheel, frame and parking. It's a blooming long walk home.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Most cafes it would be difficult to steal a bike from without people noticing.


I guess so , on the club rides it would be very easy though, some places there can be 20 + bikes


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I guess so , on the club rides it would be very easy though, some places there can be 20 + bikes




.. of which happened to an old member of this forum in Richmond Park. A few friends left their bikes outside the cafe, someone standing guard watching, but still someone half inched his bike. Right under their noses.


----------



## Welsh wheels (19 Jul 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I guess so , on the club rides it would be very easy though, some places there can be 20 + bikes


Maybe clubs should have security secretaries. I can think of blokes in my club who'd fit the bill nicely


----------



## Soltydog (19 Jul 2017)

Find a decent cafe


----------



## Lee_M (19 Jul 2017)

I carry one of these.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ABUS-51609...id=1500503933&sr=8-46&keywords=bike+lock+abus

Because its quite short it is surprisingly light, fits in my jersey pocket and stops the casual thieves


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Most cafes it would be difficult to steal a bike from without people noticing.


They might notice but not realise that something untoward was happening! I have heard of cases of thieves dressed as cyclists walking up to bikes, climbing onboard and riding them round the corner to a mate in a van.

When we stopped at Eureka on nickyboy's Llandudno ride there were rows and rows of unlocked bikes with their owners in the cafe or out the back. It would be simple to have made off on one.

A bunch of us rode to an idyllic country cafe. It was a former farm house down a tiny lane, chickens wandering about between us. Bikes and cyclists everywhere. About a week later some low life got on somebody else's bike in front of witnesses and just rode off on it.

It's all about cheeky confidence. If you act as if it is your bike then people will think that it is. My mum used to work in a department store next to the TV department. Somebody in a white coat walked up to the display, unplugged a TV and walked off with it. He returned a few minutes later to get another one. He kept doing it until _finally_ challenged by a security guard on the stairs. He threw that set at the guard and ran to a waiting van, escaping with thousands of pounds worth of sets.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> At our (vegan)coffee house...



Why? Why, why, why would you need to tell us the coffee house thinks of itself as vegan?


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Most cafes it would be difficult to steal a bike from without people noticing.



Because people noticing stops crime. Well known fact. Not.



GrumpyGregry said:


> But, apart from the opportunist thief, if they really wanted to nick it, they'll likely be "going equipped" and a café lock won't stop 'em.



Absolutely.



steveindenmark said:


> I think you are more likely to lose your bike to an opportunist thief. Than to someone who is going equipped to steal one.



And you think opportunist thieves don't carry basic thieving tools? Good luck with that.

It is absolutely incredible that your average person thinks that locks prevent theft. What, like they prevent house burglaries? Or car theft? Or...pretty much any theft?

There is a much more effective, cost free, theft deterrent. Don't leave your bike unattended.

End message.


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> There is a much more effective, cost free, theft deterrent. Don't leave your bike unattended.


But then you don't get any food or drink - unless you're somewhere lovely like Cambridge or King's Lynn with ride-up cafes and takeaways. Not terribly practical. Much better to lock the bike well and keep an eye on it (but I accept it only deters - doesn't prevent).


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Why? Why, why, why would you need to tell us the coffee house thinks of itself as vegan?


Because it is interesting, and contrary to many people's views of the Midwestern U.S. I see it as unique and interesting, and hoped you would, too.


----------



## lutonloony (20 Jul 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Find a decent cafe
> View attachment 363102


Looks like a very steep climb to get to the cafe


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> But then you don't get any food or drink - unless you're somewhere lovely like Cambridge or King's Lynn with ride-up cafes and takeaways. Not terribly practical. Much better to lock the bike well and keep an eye on it (but I accept it only deters - doesn't prevent).


Tin pot i believe sleeps with his, and more.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jul 2017)

Me at my last food stop with a bike...no lock. I had chicken burger and chips, iirc.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Me at my last food stop with a bike...no lock. I had chicken burger and chips, iirc.
> 
> View attachment 363119


I reckon you are hiding behind that tree with a gun. Note the intrigued looking guy with the dark glasses sitting at the table to the right.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> .. of which happened to an old member of this forum in Richmond Park. A few friends left their bikes outside the cafe, someone standing guard watching, but still someone half inched his bike. Right under their noses.


I'd searched for this to share, before seeing you'd mention it. 

So, here's the link https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bianchi-1885-stolen-from-richmond-park-london.127871/


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I reckon you are hiding behind that tree with a gun.


Well, no, he's standing in front of it, taking a photo. That's pretty good security.


----------



## Venod (20 Jul 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Find a decent cafe
> View attachment 363102



Cafe Velo Beverley ?


----------



## derrick (20 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> If it's a good cafe there will be other patrons there, cyclists or not, who you can ask to keep an eye on the bike while you nip inside.
> 
> We also use one of these:
> 
> View attachment 362775


I use this.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well, no, he's standing in front of it, taking a photo. That's pretty good security.



Ha ha.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I reckon you are hiding behind that tree with a gun. Note the intrigued looking guy with the dark glasses sitting at the table to the right.



You reminded me of this discussion on cyclists who carry guns while cycling, of course these are North Americans:
http://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/S...ctually_conceal_carry_while_cycling_P5833339/


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jul 2017)

As a secondary lock for the front wheel (even in the badlands of London) or a primary lock if in sight I have taken to using one of these.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-bike-d-lock-blue-id_8342017.html

Actually mine only cost £3.50 in a sale and has I think a notch less security rating than that one.

I always have a pannier of some sort with me so I don't need something that will go in a jersey pocket or in my rectum.

It's pretty light and on tour I can keep it close to hand whereas the big D lock has to go at the back of a pannier with all my worldly goods stacked on top.

I used to use a cable for the front wheel but reckon this is better - it's not really much heavier, if at all, is more compact, easier to stash and I reckon ALL cable locks tempt thieves. Although this is an admittedly puny D lock I reckon a thief would still have to take a big hammer or power tool to it. And if they have those with them they can get through a "proper" D lock anyway. And steal a better looking bike. The bikes I ride aren't prime thief material for various reasons.

note - don't actually use cafes much as I'm very particular about my coffee. I'm more likely to be found at a Spoons and many of their more architecturally boring/modern branches have outside seating and often proper bike racks in clear sight. Such spoons establishments have powered two rides from Birmingham to London and almost 24 hours of ambling riding from London to Great Yarmouth - I commend their branches in Lowestoft and Great Yarmouth. Oh and Norwich by the river  and ...


----------



## Soltydog (20 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> Cafe Velo Beverley ?


It is indeed. The Bike Cave at Driffield now has a coffee shop too & I believe you can take your bikes in there as well


----------



## Welsh wheels (20 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> You reminded me of this discussion on cyclists who carry guns while cycling, of course these are North Americans:
> http://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/S...ctually_conceal_carry_while_cycling_P5833339/


Thank goodness you're not allowed free rein of guns in Britain. I can just imagine it.

He didn't wave back? Shoot him!

His kit isn't matched? Shoot him!

He dropped me on a climb? Shoot him!


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Because people noticing stops crime. Well known fact. Not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By opportunist. I mean someone walking by who sees a nice, unlocked bike and decided to have it away. I'm an ex copper who has dealt with many bike thefts. Nearly all of them unlocked bikes. Even the guys targeting bikes would rather not have to break locks to get a bike. So locks do help to deter thieves. If I am out riding with my partner I like to go and visit things with her and not take it in turn to guard our bikes. I am happy to wire our bikes up and leave them. It has worked for us so far.


----------



## Pish (20 Jul 2017)

As a rank newbie I hesitate to give advice but does no one remove the wheel quick release spindle?


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2017)

Well unless you do something else they may just walk away with your offered wheel.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jul 2017)

Pish said:


> As a rank newbie I hesitate to give advice but does no one remove the wheel quick release spindle?


Strongest lock secures bike to rack/ lampost etc.
Smaller lock , front wheel to frame+ other lock.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2017)

I always stick the bike in the highest gear possible when leaving it outside a cafe

I suspect opportunists wouldn't have much idea how to shift the gearing and there's no way they're going to be fast away on 50/11


----------



## cubey (22 Jul 2017)

We now have a drive through Costa near us, I wonder if it is also a cycle through.............


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

cubey said:


> We now have a drive through Costa near us, I wonder if it is also a cycle through.............


Give it a go. My bottle cage is one of those shapes which will accept a coffee cup but we've no drive-through Costa.






Mucky D generally refuse to serve cyclists at the drive-through but I've no desire to try that anyway. The food and cafe cabins on Station Road Cambridge are fine with it but then they would be


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2017)

I never understood their refusal, couldn't they just put an order speaker on their patio, as Sonic does?


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Jul 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well, no, he's standing in front of it, taking a photo. That's pretty good security.



It wouldn't be much good if someone ran up wearing a hood or mask and jumped on it and pootled off. 

"hey look, here's my last ever photo of my expensive bike!"


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I always stick the bike in the highest gear possible when leaving it outside a cafe
> 
> I suspect opportunists wouldn't have much idea how to shift the gearing and there's no way they're going to be fast away on 50/11



Or they could just walk away with it.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> Or they could just walk away with it.



I suspect I could catch someone walking away with my bike. Depends how much cake I'd eaten I suppose


----------



## KnackeredBike (24 Jul 2017)

I was at a McD drive-through in Hampshire because I didn't have a bike lock (was craving a strawberry milkshake part-way through a ride).

"I'm sorry, we can't serve you if you are on a bicycle."
"Really? I don't have any reverse gear! How will I get back out?"
"Oh... well, we can serve you this time."

Either a bit thick or really didn't care much.


----------



## Sixmile (25 Jul 2017)

Generally I'll just take a calculated risk and not lock up and other times when I can be bothered to switch on my Bluetooth I'll link to my SeeSense lights that set an alarm off on my phone if my bike is touched. Setting the bike in the highest gear is a good tip!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I was at a McD drive-through in Hampshire because I didn't have a bike lock (was craving a strawberry milkshake part-way through a ride).
> 
> "I'm sorry, we can't serve you if you are on a bicycle."
> "Really? I don't have any reverse gear! How will I get back out?"
> ...


Which makes another point, would McDonald's refuse service to a motorcyclist? Or a moped? Or an electric bike or trike?


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jul 2017)

I don't know about Costa and McD, but I have cycled into a drive-thru bottle shop (off-licence). They were a bit weirded out, but sold me the beer.

Sad to say I wanted the beer because it was a very hot day, but by the time I got home I was suffering from heat exhaustion, and the beer remained unopened until much later in the day.


----------



## Hyslop (26 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about Coffee Shop Bouncers, like a door man at Bettys, (overpriced pretentious cafe in York and Harrogate for our foreign readers)


Me too,then I thought,best find out where this café is if its rough!


----------



## Hyslop (26 Jul 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I just put some photos of the ex around the bike. ( believe me it will scare even the most hardened criminals away)


Its a while since I had a coffee whist out on the bike,but on the last occasion the café was full of some WI types,hulking great brutes they were.The bike was safe and I survived,but attractive as my legs are in Lycra it was touch and go...if you get my drift!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I always stick the bike in the highest gear possible when leaving it outside a cafe
> 
> I suspect opportunists wouldn't have much idea how to shift the gearing and there's no way they're going to be fast away on 50/11


Given the location of one of my favourite local cafes, I think that I have spotted a flaw in that approach ...


----------



## Broadside (26 Jul 2017)

When I have been caught out without enough food Ina long ride and the only option is a supermarket I take the front wheel off the bike and take it in with me. The bike isn't rideable and a casual thief won't bother with it because of the hassle of having to replace a wheel.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4885071, member: 43827"]A friend tells the story (probably apocryphal) of going to a football match in Liverpool about 30 years ago. Some local kids came up to him and said it was a rough area and they'd guard his car from being stolen for a couple of quid.
[/QUOTE]
This also happened to Ogri



cubey said:


> We now have a drive through Costa near us, I wonder if it is also a cycle through.............


Kirsty, a friend of mine, who was in a wheelchair for a while, as a result of Lyme Disease, tried it at McDonalds (with an accomplice pushing), but were refused drive-through service (possibly, the one at Pontefract, after volunteering at the ParkRun)


----------



## Alex1982 (29 Jul 2017)

cubey said:


> So your out for a solo ride and you spot a cafe or coffee shop, how do you secure the bike?



Generally I park the bike outside unchained and get coffees for 3 or 4 riders and the others stay outside 

If there aren't any seats outside we for a wall or bench and sit there

Wouldn't leave my bike outside if I was sitting in but then I usually only have a quick coffee break


----------



## Alex1982 (29 Jul 2017)

Broadside said:


> When I have been caught out without enough food Ina long ride and the only option is a supermarket I take the front wheel off the bike and take it in with me. The bike isn't rideable and a casual thief won't bother with it because of the hassle of having to replace a wheel.



Wouldn't do that myself, frame is worth 2k or 3k depending on which I have. 

Dangerous and it might not be a thief, just some hoodlum


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2017)

Broadside said:


> When I have been caught out without enough food Ina long ride and the only option is a supermarket I take the front wheel off the bike and take it in with me. The bike isn't rideable and a casual thief won't bother with it because of the hassle of having to replace a wheel.


That's not your only option. Lots of supermarkets have a little corner inside the front door you can sneak your bike into, some don't mind you wheeling your bike down the aisles and I've more than once had a security guard watch it for me. In fact, I've never had to leave my bike unattended outside a supermarket.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Lots of supermarkets have a little corner inside the front door you can sneak your bike into,


I was reminded of this thread when I visited my local Tesco Express**, and saw this nice little Carrera tucked inside the front door.









**OK, I'm not sure it's actually a Tesco express because they renovated it to make it bigger and they made it a little too big so after an inspection it's now only open 6 hours on a Sunday.


----------

